# Ma connexion internet s'interrompt



## pierre22 (20 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,  

Plusieurs fois par jour, ma connexion internet s'interrompt, je dois  désactiver  air port et le réactiver pour que la connexion reprenne. 
J'ai réparé les autorisation, passé Onyx, redémarré en mode sans echec, réinitialiser la NVRAM/PRAM. Rien n'y fait. 

Merci de vos aides.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

 il faut que tu donnes des précisions, sinon...

Tu es connecté à quoi ? Une "box", un point d'accès, un hotspot...

Quelle est ta configuration réseau : IP fixe ou DHCP...

Quel est l'OS, etc...

Le maximum d'informations, please.


----------



## pierre22 (20 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

Merci de ta réponse.
Je suis connecté par une neuf box. Pour DHCP ne ne crois pas, je n'y connais rien. J'ai configuré en automatique, sans câble, car la box est trop loin mon pour mon câble. J'ai juste entré le mot de passe du wifi.
J'ai ces infos dans le panneau de configuration :

Air port connecté
Ethernet non connecté
Firewire non connecté

 AirPort est connecté à NEUF_FE84 et possède ladresse IP 192.........


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

 si tu n'as rien modifié toi-même, tu es en "DHCP" c'est à dire que c'est la box qui t'attribue une adresse IP sur le réseau local.
Ca peut se voir dans préf système / réseau / avancé, onglet TCP/IP.
Mais ce n'est pas la cause de tes difficultés.
_(en revanche modifier cette configuration peut aider à stabiliser la connexion)_

Si ta connexion wifi est instable, en dehors de l'hypothèse d'une défaillance matérielle de la box et/ou de la carte wifi de l'ordi, il y a plusieurs causes possibles :

- l'ordi est trop loin de la box
- il y a trop d'obstacles à traverser (murs)
- la connexion est soumise à des interférences
- cumul de ces facteurs de dégradation

Les murs, hors cloison en bois, c'est à dire brique, pierre, béton, sont très difficiles à traverser pour la wifi.
Tu pourrais tester l'influence des murs éventuels en déplaçant l'ordi dans la même pièce que la box, pour test, voir si la connexion devient stable.

S'il n'y a pas d'obstacles à traverser, le souci peut être dû à des interférences.
Dans ce cas, le plus simple, avant diagnostic plus approfondi (avec des petits outils disponibles pour Mac), est de changer le canal de la box.
Pour cela il faut aller dans son interface de configuration.
Si le canal est en "auto", choisir un canal fixe.
Si le canal est déjà fixe, changer de canal en se décalant de plusieurs canaux, et tester quelques temps.


----------



## pierre22 (21 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je suis à trois mètres de la box, juste une porte fine nous sépare.

Dans l'onglet TCP/IP => Configurer IPv4 est inscrit : via DHCP.

Pour changer le canal de la box, son interface de configuration est bien dans Préférences système => Réseau ? Je ne trouve pas ou regarder pour la suite : 

"Si le canal est en "auto", choisir un canal fixe.
Si le canal est déjà fixe, changer de canal en se décalant de plusieurs canaux, et tester quelques temps."

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2012)

Très bien, la distance et les murs ne sont pas le problème.

Le plus probable est donc : interférences.

Pour info, combien vois-tu de réseaux wifi disponibles ?

Le changement de canal de la box se fait dans l'interface de configuration de la box, pas sur l'ordinateur.

Pour la neuf box, saisis 192.168.1.1 dans la barre d'adresse du navigateur Internet, puis admin et mot de passe admin.
(s'ils n'ont pas été modifiés).

Mais, comme tu dis que es à trois mètres de la box, pourquoi donc ne pas privilégier une connexion par câble Ethernet ??
C'est tellement plus simple, plus fiable, et plus performant.


----------



## pierre22 (21 Décembre 2012)

Dans l'évantail d'air port je vois :
1°) NEUF_FE84 sur lequel je suis connecté
2°) SFR WIFI FON
3°) SFR WIFI Mobile

Mon câble Ethernet est trop court, et je crains que mon chien se prenne les pattes dedans et face tout tomber 

Comme le mot de passe ne fonctionnais pas, un message m'a conseiller d'appuyer 5 seconde sur le bouton de la box, et j'ai pu entrer. 

J'étais sur le Canal 11, je teste le canal 1 pour commencer.

Je te tiens au courant.

Merci pour tout, je n'aurais jamais pu faire cela sans toi.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2012)

De rien 

Il existe des câbles Ethernet de toutes les longueurs, (3,5,10,15,20m, etc), et ce n'est pas cher.

Si tu peux te connecter en Ethernet, c'est toujours mieux, et tu peux même désactiver la wifi de la box si tu n'en as pas besoin.

Autre chose : si on parle d'un ordinateur fixe, il n'a pas besoin d'être en DHCP, il est toujours préférable d'être en IP fixe quand c'est possible.


----------



## pierre22 (21 Décembre 2012)

Je vais voir pour le câble Ethernet en le scotchant au sol pour que mon chien ne "surf" pas avec :rateau:.
Pour ôter le DHCP je vais dans préférences système => Réseau => Avancé => Onglet TCP/IP, puis que choisir dans "Configurer IPv4"?
Via Boot P ?
Manuellement ?
Désactivé ?

C'est du Chinois pour moi


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2012)

Il faut configurer l'adresse en IP fixe sans supprimer la possibilité de se connecter en DHCP.

On "ajoute" une configuration "IP fixe" sans toucher à la configuration "Automatique" qui existe actuellement.

Recette complète, à suivre intégralement :

*Préférences système / réseau :*

- en face de "Configuration", cliquer sur "Automatique", puis sur "modifier les configurations"
- cliquer sur le "+" et saisir "IP fixe"
- cliquer sur "Terminé"

Dans "Avancé" :

- onglet "TCP/IP" : 
- configurer IPV4 : manuellement
- Adresse IPV4 : 192.168.1.100
- Sous-réseau : 255.255.255.0
- Routeur : 192.168.1.1

- onglet DNS :
- colonne "Serveurs DNS"
- cliquer sur le "+" en bas à gauche, et saisir : 192.168.1.1

*Cliquer sur "OK", puis sur "Appliquer".*

Si jamais pas d'accès à Internet, retourner dans l'onglet DNS et ajouter :
109.0.66.10 et 109.0.66.20 


Quand on veut revenir en "Automatique" (via DHCP), cliquer sur "IP fixe" en face de "Configuration", choisir "Automatique", puis cliquer sur "Appliquer".


----------



## pierre22 (21 Décembre 2012)

Merci mille fois pour tes claires et précieuses informations.  :king:
Tout à bien fonctionné.

A présent j'attends la fin de la journée, pour voir si la connexion ne sinterrompt plus grâce à l'IP fixe et/ou le changement de canal, avant de passer ma demande comme résolue.

Excellent weekend à toi


----------



## pierre22 (24 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

En fin de compte, le problème est revenu, j'ai changé plusieur fois le canal sans succès.
Finalement, je me suis souvenu d'une solution de mon vieil Macbooc pro sous 10.5 qui ne parvenait pas à ce connecter en wifi :

1°) Ouvrir les préférences de réseau
2°) Se connecter à un autre réseau
3°) Sécurité : Choisir clé Wep hexadécimale 40/128 bits
4°) Afficher les réseau => le sélectionner
5°) Se connecter
6°) Appliquer

Bonnes fêtes à tous.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

 si ça règle ton problème, tant mieux, mais .... c'est une clé WEP dans ta neuf box ?? :mouais:


----------



## pierre22 (24 Décembre 2012)

Alors là, je n'en sais rien, mais cela fonctionne


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2012)

Il n' y a pas de miracles en matière de connexions et de réseau.

Quand on se connecte "normalement" à un routeur wifi, c'est à dire en choisissant le réseau dans la liste des réseaux disponibles, c'est le routeur qui envoie à l'ordi l'info sur le type de clé, l'utilisateur n'a pas à le saisir.

L'utilisateur doit saisir le type de clé quand le réseau est masqué, c'est à dire ne diffuse pas son nom, ni le type de clé.
(et alors l'utilisateur saisit le nom du réseau, le type de clé, et la clé).

Tu pourrais aller voir dans la box quelle est la clé utilisée: si c'est WEP, ce n'est pas normal, car c'est obsolète, et totalement non sécurisé (clé qui se craque en moins d'une minute chrono).

Si c'est, comme ça devrait, WPA ou WPA2, et que tu as réussi à te connecter à ce réseau en saisissant une clé WEP, ben... il y a une anomalie quelque part....

_(si c'était pour moi, et j'aurais dû te proposer ça dès le départ, je supprimerais toutes traces de cette connexion pour la recréer proprement en partant de zéro)_


----------



## pierre22 (24 Décembre 2012)

Sur ma Box est écrit : WPA PSK.
Ce n'est pas sûr ce que j'avais choisi ? : "clé Wep hexadécimale 40/128 bits"

Je dois choisir quoi? J'ai aussi :

Aucune
Mot de passe Wep
Clé WEP ASCII 40/128 bits
LEAP
WPA Personnel
WPA Entreprises
WPA2 Personnel
WEP 202.1X


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2012)

Si c'est WPA PSK (WPA Pre-Shared-Key), c'est WPA Personnel .

Mais le type de clé réellement utilisé se regarde normalement dans l'interface de configuration de la box, car il a pu être modifié.

Si tu veux remettre tout à plat (ça serait le mieux...) et te reconnecter "comme il faut", je te donne la recette, c'est vite fait.

Je me répète : quand on se connecte "normalement" (à un réseau non masqué), on a pas à saisir le type de clé.


----------



## pierre22 (24 Décembre 2012)

Ok avec plaisir. 
Je viens d'aller voir dans l'interface de configuration de la box c'est  WPA Personnel ( TKIP et AES )   
Donne moi la recette stp.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2012)

Le principe est de supprimer les enregistrements des éléments liés à la connexion.

Une fois que c'est fait, tu pourras te reconnecter en choisissant le réseau dans la liste des réseaux disponibles (ne fais pas "se connecter à un autre réseau"), et en saisissant la clé de sécurité.

Recette complète à appliquer intégralement :

1. Désactiver Airport/le wifi

2. Préférences système / réseau / Avancé / onglet "Airport" ou "wifi", liste des réseaux préférés.

 Supprimer la connexion (sélectionner et cliquer sur le signe "-")
(si la connexion apparait plusieurs fois, tout supprimer).

3. Dans HD / Bibliothèque / Préférences / SystemConfiguration, supprimer le fichier : com.apple.airport.preferences.plist

4. Trousseaux d'accès : 

- colonne de gauche : en haut sélectionner "session", en bas sélectionner "mots de passe", classer par "type", chercher les "mot de passe du réseau airport", et supprimer la ou les lignes correspondant à la connexion (clic droit, supprimer)

- colonne de gauche : en haut sélectionner "système",  classer par "type", chercher les "mot de passe du réseau airport", et supprimer la ou les lignes correspondant à la connexion (clic droit, supprimer)

5. Activer Airport/le wifi

6. Cliquer sur l'icône wifi de la barre de menu, choisir le réseau, la clé du réseau sera demandée.

7. Saisir la clé (cocher "afficher le mot de passe")


----------



## pierre22 (24 Décembre 2012)

Parfait, ça fonctionne bien,  Merci beaucoup pour la clarté et l'efficacité. J'espère que ce sera de nouveau stable.

Passe de bonnes fêtes.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2012)

Merci, bonne fêtes également.

Reviens STP dire quel est le résultat à plus long terme (connexion stable ou non).


----------



## pierre22 (24 Décembre 2012)

Merci ! 
Bien sûr je reviendrai confirmer la résolution du problème.


----------



## pierre22 (27 Décembre 2012)

Après plusieurs redémarrages, je confirme que le problème est parfaitement résolu 
Merci encore


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (27 Décembre 2012)

pierre22 a dit:


> Après plusieurs redémarrages, je confirme que le problème est parfaitement résolu
> Merci encore



Une fois de plus on constate que *Renaud 31* est le KING :king: du WI-FI 

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/wi-fi-sur-imac-oui-sur-ipad-mini-non-1207528-2.html


----------



## pierre22 (27 Décembre 2012)

AMBASSADOR a dit:


> Une fois de plus on constate que *Renaud 31* est le KING :king: du WI-FI
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/wi-fi-sur-imac-oui-sur-ipad-mini-non-1207528-2.html



Oui, et de plus super sympa et patient pour les analphabètes des réseaux comme moi.
Longue vie au roi :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

 merci, c'est très gentil à vous :rose::rose:

J'essaie d'aider, mais je n'ai pas beaucoup de connaissances réseau, malheureusement, surtout pour les produits Apple, que je ne connais pas (les bornes Airport).

Ce qui fait que par exemple je patauge lamentablement sur une configuration très simple : modem NON routeur + borne Airport Express, dans le sujet ci-dessous.
Je n'ai jamais configuré une connexion semblable, et je sais que je fais des erreurs de raisonnement.
Pas très sympa pour l'auteur du sujet, mais je lui réponds quand même, pour qu'il ne soit pas seul et pour maintenir son sujet "en haut", le temps que quelqu'un de plus compétent ou expérimenté arrive...

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-r...express-et-modem-d-link-dsl-320b-1207539.html


----------



## pierre22 (27 Décembre 2012)

Seuls ceux qui en savent beaucoup, peuvent avoir notion de tout ce qu'ils ignorent


----------

